
Dynamon: phpMyAdmin for DynamoDB - yarapavan
https://github.com/deptno/dynamon
======
yarapavan
Blog post - [https://medium.com/@deptno/dynamon-gui-dynamodb-
client-2827d...](https://medium.com/@deptno/dynamon-gui-dynamodb-
client-2827d60d406f)

